# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Follica Grows New Hair In Humans

## tbtadmin

This week on The Bald Truth, Joe from SI calls into to discuss Follica’s two latest announcements that Dr. George Cotsarelis and his team have identified the protein that can help people grow new hair follicles, and that they have successfully used their technology to grow hair in humans for the first time. This is [...]Follica Grows New Hair In Humans is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Wow, this is very exciting news and God bless Cotsarelis for what he is doing.  This has really given me hope that hair can be regrown, and hope is a very powerful thing.

----------


## PayDay

> Wow, this is very exciting news and God bless Cotsarelis for what he is doing.  This has really given me hope that hair can be regrown, and hope is a very powerful thing.


 It's really great news and it just goes to show you that with  all of the arguing and the so called "experts" on these forums  no one really knows a thing. These treatments are coming, Aderans, Follica, Replicel, Histogen have NOT failed as some of the sad sacks post here.

A key point to think about when you read these forums is that if the information is coming from someone who is not involved with these companies, then is doesn't mean a thing.

----------


## Artista

Thanks for the Follica posting tbtadmin !!
For a couple of years quite a few members here and elsewhere declared that Follica was 'dead'. This just goes to show that being impatient does no one any good.

----------


## chrisdav

Great show.

----------


## UK_

Just 5 more years guys.

----------


## UK_

> Just 5 more years guys.


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V64ht1r8APo

----------


## PayDay

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V64ht1r8APo


 You really need to get off of these forums UK, you've become one of the more bitter posters. This is not a healthy place for you.

This is great news even it it takes another 10 years!  It means that this stuff can put an end to this one day. Even if for some reason it does't help us, issn't nice to know that the next generation might be helped?

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

The link that UK posted is 5 years old, and this specific Follica discovery is very different.  In this latest discovery, they were able to actually regrow hair in humans and I already believe that they're deep into Phase II with this technology.  This isn't another case where hair was regrown in mice but not humans.  This is totally different and could benefit us very soon, and that's why I'm totally excited about it.  If it was just more mouse s**t that will take a decade to come to fruition, then I would not even be posting about it.

----------


## StinkySmurf

Great show.  I haven't watched a lot of Spencer's shows before, but I'm glad I caught that one for the different perspectives, and I definitely had written off Follica so I guess you never know whats gonna happen.

----------


## Thinning87

Is there any way to know if he's going to do a show live today? It would change my commute home this afternoon

----------


## UK_

> You really need to get off of these forums UK, you've become one of the more bitter posters. This is not a healthy place for you.
> 
> This is great news even it it takes another 10 years!  It means that this stuff can put an end to this one day. Even if for some reason it does't help us, issn't nice to know that the next generation might be helped?


 Thing is, everytime I get off the forums I start drinking more often, so technically, these forums are more healthy.

----------


## UK_

> The link that UK posted is 5 years old, and this specific Follica discovery is very different.  In this latest discovery, they were able to actually regrow hair in humans and I already believe that they're deep into Phase II with this technology.  This isn't another case where hair was regrown in mice but not humans.  This is totally different and could benefit us very soon, and that's why I'm totally excited about it.  If it was just more mouse s**t that will take a decade to come to fruition, then I would not even be posting about it.


 But... Dr Cots said it would be available in a few years.

Am I missing something :Confused:

----------

